# Winchester - OUT OF BUSINESS



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Out With A Bang*
The Loss of the Classic Winchester Is Loaded With Symbolism

By Stephen Hunter
Washington Post Staff Writer
Friday, January 20, 2006; Page C01!"

And now Winchester is gone too, or at least the most interesting parts of it. The traditional company whose symbol was a fringed rider flying across the plains on a pinto, gripping his trusty Model '73, is finally biting the dust. The entity -- now technically U.S. Repeating Arms, which produces the rifles and shotguns as a licensee of the Olin Corp., which still owns Winchester ammunition -- announced Monday it was closing the plant in New Haven where the rifles and shotguns have been fabricated for a century and a half. Some Winchesters will continue to be built overseas, but three guns -- the classic lever-action rifle of western fame, the bolt-action hunting rifle (called the Model 70) and the Model 1300 pump-action shotgun -- will no longer be manufactured.


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

HA! Don't bet on it. Springfield Armory went belly up several times only to find someone who thinks they can do a better job than the old company did. Winchesters will be back, wait and see. There is alot of money to be made in that name.


----------

